# Anybody plant bulbs this fall?



## OD on Grass

I planted over 300 bulbs this fall. Most of them being a field that I am going to fill with daffodils over time. Also planted some hyacinth, paperwhites, allium, tulips, crocus, and ranunculus bulbs. By the way, anybody know which direction a ranunculus bulb is supposed to be planted. I documented the planting on YouTube - https://youtu.be/Yra6aMAK5qk
But what I'm really excited about is sharing the results in the spring!

What is everybody else planting? What are your favorites?


----------



## Mr McTurf

I planted 100 Tulips which I haven't done for a few years. Probably do more next year.


----------



## ABC123

60 crocus yesterday in the back yard along the property. If these do well I'll be planting more next fall. The proplugger made this a very simple planting.


----------



## OD on Grass

Mr McTurf said:


> I planted 100 Tulips which I haven't done for a few years. Probably do more next year.


Awesome!


----------



## OD on Grass

ABC123 said:


> 60 crocus yesterday in the back yard along the property. If these do well I'll be planting more next fall. The proplugger made this a very simple planting.


Pretty sure deer got all my crocus already. We'll see. Is the pro plugger easy to get the dirt back out of to cover the bulbs? The plugger I bought is a nightmare to get the first out of (fast forwarded through the long and boring process in the video). I used a bulb auger with my drill and it was awesome!


----------



## ABC123

It's easy to get dirt out the back, it's tapered to allow it to only come out the top. But if its muddy and full of moisture it will clog.


----------



## OD on Grass

ABC123 said:


> It's easy to get dirt out the back, it's tapered to allow it to only come out the top. But if its muddy and full of moisture it will clog.


That makes sense! Sounds like a better design than the one I used.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I planted an amaryllis and 30 or so daffodils, along with some dutch irises and hyacinths. First time I've planted bulbs at the house, and for the life of me, I can't understand why they sell tulips this far south, since we don't get enough freezing weather for them to bloom on the 2nd year.


----------



## OD on Grass

Colonel K0rn said:


> I planted an amaryllis and 30 or so daffodils, along with some dutch irises and hyacinths. First time I've planted bulbs at the house, and for the life of me, I can't understand why they sell tulips this far south, since we don't get enough freezing weather for them to bloom on the 2nd year.


I've heard that they usually don't come back (although I didn't know that was the reason) but we figured we would try some anyway and just get the one year or replant if we love them.


----------



## JohnP

Wife prefers the drill auger, I don't know how many she planted but it was a lot.


----------



## OD on Grass

:thumbup:


JohnP said:


> Wife prefers the drill auger, I don't know how many she planted but it was a lot.


 :thumbup:


----------



## j4c11

200 hyacinth bulbs on their way :thumbup:


----------



## OD on Grass

j4c11 said:


> 200 hyacinth bulbs on their way :thumbup:


That's awesome! You definitely need to post pictures next spring! Can't wait to see it.


----------



## TonyC

@Mr McTurf & @j4c11

Any updates on your Fall plantings?


----------



## OD on Grass

2-4" (with a few rogue 6") sprouts all over the place right now. This week is supposed to be pretty warm but the weather man says low of 18 one night next week so we'll see what happens &#129310;&#127996;


----------



## j4c11

TonyC said:


> @Mr McTurf & @j4c11
> 
> Any updates on your Fall plantings?


About 90% of my hyacinths have come up. Some are a little behind I guess. I'll post a picture when they bloom.


----------



## Mr McTurf

TonyC said:


> @Mr McTurf & @j4c11
> 
> Any updates on your Fall plantings?


Tulips I planted in front get more sun, they popped about a week ago. Back yard planting - nothing yet.


----------



## OD on Grass




----------



## j4c11

Some of them never came up. Bummer


----------



## OD on Grass

j4c11 said:


> Some of them never came up. Bummer


They look great! Love hyacinths!


----------



## Ware

Looks great guys! Makes me want to step up start my flower game. :?


----------



## gm560

I usually put in a few hundred tulips in the fall, but last year did a lawn reno so my efforts were focused there. Just a tip for anyone planting spring bulbs in large quantities, this place has great prices and selection. Quality much better than those bins at big box stores.

https://www.colorblends.com/

I will see if I can dig up old pictures. But a few years ago I went a little nuts and did like 400 "Big Ups" en masse in the front of my house. I had 3 separate people stop their cars, flag me down and thank me. Said it made them smile every day.


----------



## Jayray

I did a few hundred. They are all mostly up but probably a few weeks from blooming it looks like but I'm 49 degrees N - zone 5ish. I'm having problems with something eating them, no clue what. I have deer around here but I've never seen them where the bulbs are planted nor seen any deer poop in my yard so it is probably some kind of rat or something. I'm debating spraying them with a repellant.


----------



## drenglish

I planted tulips for the first time and my wife and I absolutely love the results. We're going to repeat this Fall but on a larger scale.


----------



## Colonel K0rn

I snapped a couple of pictures a few weeks ago, but I've been so busy, I literally haven't stopped to smell the flowers. I do love the irises that came up. I would like to have a larger bed of flowers, they look so nice, and with bulbs, it's awesome to plant, and forget, then you remember them next Spring! My wife did love the daffodils that came in very nicely.


----------



## NJ-lawn

Here's a quick picture. I have another dozen or so that are late blooming


----------



## OD on Grass

NJ-lawn said:


> Here's a quick picture. I have another dozen or so that are late blooming


Love the color!


----------



## TheTurfTamer




----------



## OD on Grass

@TheTurfTamer 
Are these some kind of late blooming variety of tulip? Your grass is super green so I assume it's warm where you are but my tulips have already bloomed and died.


----------



## TheTurfTamer

OD on Grass said:


> @TheTurfTamer
> Are these some kind of late blooming variety of tulip? Your grass is super green so I assume it's warm where you are but my tulips have already bloomed and died.


I purchase these from Sams Club. They are 18-22inches tall.
https://www.samsclub.com/sams/tulip-red-bag-of-100-bulbs/prod4130516.ip


----------



## OD on Grass

TheTurfTamer said:


> I purchase these from Sams Club. They are 18-22inches tall.
> https://www.samsclub.com/sams/tulip-red-bag-of-100-bulbs/prod4130516.ip


I'll have to keep my eyes peeled in the fall. Thanks!


----------



## NJ-lawn

OD on Grass said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a quick picture. I have another dozen or so that are late blooming
> 
> 
> 
> Love the color!
Click to expand...

Thanks they been pooping up for about 5-6 years now. I keep my fingers crossed every year. Lol


----------



## NJ-lawn

I have a question...... can u plant a potted tulip this time of year or do you wait and just plant the bulb in fall?


----------



## OD on Grass

NJ-lawn said:


> pooping


 :lol:


----------



## OD on Grass

NJ-lawn said:


> I have a question...... can u plant a potted tulip this time of year or do you wait and just plant the bulb in fall?


I am no expert but what I have heard is that it depends on your temperatures whether or not tulips will come back every year. Seems to me that if yours come back every year then you should be able to plant any time but also, waiting until the fall wouldn't hurt anything and that's probably the safer way???


----------



## NJ-lawn

OD on Grass said:


> NJ-lawn said:
> 
> 
> 
> pooping
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
Click to expand...

Lol everybody poops


----------



## Mr McTurf

Almost forgot about this thread. Tulips are almost all done now, but here are some pics from when they were in their prime:


----------



## Mr McTurf

I'll do more tulips this fall, but would also like to add some bulbs that are sure to come back every year. What are your favorites?

Definitely planning on some Daffodils and Iris.

Now that I am thinking about, I'd actually like to do like a 2' bed all along the curb on the front of my property loaded with bulbs and a few perennials to give some interest all season long. Hmmm, will have to convince the wife on this one. The front yard is probably about 40' wide.

Maybe a couple hundred of those Big Ups that someone posted above, Daffodils, Iris, Bleeding Heart, Dalily, Peony, Asiatic Lily, Garden Phlox...


----------



## OD on Grass

@mr.@Mr McTurf 
Those tulips are awesome! I don't have any suggestions other than what you listed there. Looks like you've got it covered!


----------



## bhutchinson87

I'm glad I stumbled across this thread, I've been going back and forth about planting tulips in my flower beds. I think I may have to order some tulips to plant this winter. Only problem is I'm in zone 8A and would have to replant every year, but at the same time those are the best prices I've seen and I like that they provide some blends. Do the bulbs bloom over and over, or are they one and done?


----------



## OD on Grass

bhutchinson87 said:


> I'm glad I stumbled across this thread, I've been going back and forth about planting tulips in my flower beds. I think I may have to order some tulips to plant this winter. Only problem is I'm in zone 8A and would have to replant every year, but at the same time those are the best prices I've seen and I like that they provide some blends. Do the bulbs bloom over and over, or are they one and done?


One and done and only for like 2 weeks  
... but it's a great 2 weeks :lol:


----------



## Ecubed

Stargazer lillies I planted 2 years ago but didn't flower last year. This is first year they have flowered.


----------



## bhutchinson87

OD on Grass said:


> One and done and only for like 2 weeks
> ... but it's a great 2 weeks :lol:


Bah humbug. Don't think I can convince myself to that type of commitment year after year for a two week reward.


----------



## OD on Grass

bhutchinson87 said:


> Bah humbug. Don't think I can convince myself to that type of commitment year after year for a two week reward.


There may be some research to be done because I hear that there are some varieties that will come back in some climates...


----------



## OD on Grass

Ecubed said:


> Stargazer lillies I planted 2 years ago but didn't flower last year. This is first year they have flowered.


You give me hope, because mine have not done well this year (first year)


----------



## Ecubed

OD on Grass said:


> Ecubed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stargazer lillies I planted 2 years ago but didn't flower last year. This is first year they have flowered.
> 
> 
> 
> You give me hope, because mine have not done well this year (first year)
Click to expand...

Honestly after the first years disappointment, I wasn't expecting anything. Some of the bulbs I planted didn't even come up the first year. But I was in for a pleasant surprise this spring. Still had 2 or 3 that didn't come up (where I planted the Petunia).


----------



## Mr McTurf

Just added on new bed for tulips in front of my shrub bed in the front of house. Had room for about 100 tulips. Going to call the dog groomer tomorrow to pick up some dog hair to scatter as a squirrel repellent before I put down mulch.


----------



## OD on Grass

Mr McTurf said:


> Just added on new bed for tulips in front of my shrub bed in the front of house. Had room for about 100 tulips. Going to call the dog groomer tomorrow to pick up some dog hair to scatter as a squirrel repellent before I put down mulch.


Nice! I'm getting exciting for a bulb planting frenzy in a couple weeks! Actually have a couple of rogue daffodils coming up right now. Dog hair makes so much sense! Have always heard to get people hair from the barber but dog hair seems so much less weird :lol:


----------



## OD on Grass

It's THAT time of year again!!!
https://youtu.be/s1A1iLMIJxQ


----------



## gm560

A little late for this year, but just a heads up for anyone looking to do mass plantings of bulbs, the best price and selection I have found by far is here:

https://www.colorblends.com

Packs of 100 are ~$35 for most daffs and tulips, which is even cheaper than when my HD knocks down their bulbs to 50% off in mid November and there is absolutely no comparison in quality. Colorblends is top notch.


----------



## OD on Grass

gm560 said:


> https://www.colorblends.com
> 
> Packs of 100 are ~$35 for most daffs and tulips


Awesome! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## kds

Aw man, I wish I would have noticed this thread a few months ago! I plan on doing a lot of planting this year regardless.


----------



## Dico112lr4

Planted around 500 crocuses, daffodils, and tulips this past fall. They're starting to pop up through the ground now.

Looking into some gladiolus and hollyhocks for the fall.


----------



## Mr McTurf

Tulips poking out in Minnesota.


----------



## OD on Grass

Hyacinths and daffodils are first out of the gate.


----------



## Ware

OD on Grass said:


> Hyacinths and daffodils are first out of the gate.


Look at you! :thumbup:


----------



## uts

Following this thread.


----------



## OD on Grass

Bulb progress. Also scalped today


----------



## coreystooks




----------



## Dico112lr4

Planted roses, tulips, daffodils, crocuses last fall. Crocuses finished blooming a couple weeks back.


----------



## Mr McTurf




----------



## uts

Mr McTurf said:


>


This is beautiful. I will def be planting tulips this fall!


----------



## Mr McTurf

uts said:


> Mr McTurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful. I will def be planting tulips this fall!
Click to expand...

That picture was from the first day they opened, I think they have gotten more color now:


----------



## uts

Mr McTurf said:


> uts said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr McTurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is beautiful. I will def be planting tulips this fall!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That picture was from the first day they opened, I think they have gotten more color now:
Click to expand...

Looks fantastic. What type are these? How many bulbs did you plant?


----------



## Ecubed

OD on Grass said:


> It's THAT time of year again!!!


Got an update on those daffodils?


----------



## OD on Grass

Ecubed said:


> OD on Grass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's THAT time of year again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an update on those daffodils?
Click to expand...

Oh shoot, I forgot to update here!


----------



## Ecubed

OD on Grass said:


> Ecubed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OD on Grass said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's THAT time of year again!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got an update on those daffodils?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh shoot, I forgot to update here!
Click to expand...

Thats awesome don't daffodils multiply too?


----------



## iFisch3224

This is awesome. I'm definitely doing. I can't wait to go back and bookmark some of the sources so I can do this, this fall.


----------



## OD on Grass

Ecubed said:


> Thats awesome don't daffodils multiply too?


They do indeed! I'm excited to see how it turns out after a handful of years!


----------



## gm560

They do multiply and pretty quickly, too. For every one bulb planted last year there will be a nice clump of bulbs next year Every few years dig it up and divide them up to be planted else where. Free bulbs!


----------



## gm560

Anyone interested in planting bulbs this fall, I was at Costco this morning and they have some really good deals. 
I ended up buying 3 bags of 50 tulip bulbs for $13 a bag. Also got 5 bags of 3 "Globemaster" Allium bulbs, also $13 each. I have rarely seen these badboys in stores around me and when I have they were upward of $10 a bulb. A steal at this price.


----------



## uts

I was looking at costco and their prices are great. I was comparing them to color blends, who wholesale and they are still cheaper though I'm unsure what the difference in quality of bulb would be.

I guess some brave fellow needs to buy both.


----------



## gm560

@uts, The quality appears to be good. I cracked open one of the tulip bags. No rotting bulbs and all feel firm. They are not the largest I have ever seen, but that may very well be the variety and I am not that much of an expert. I may place an order from colorblends, too. Costco had limited color sections and only got straight red. I think I will order another hundred or two of white and maybe purple for a patriotic color scheme.

Here is a picture of the bulbs.


----------



## SJ Lawn

@uts @gm560 Costco bulbs are very good quality. I have used them for a few years now. The only issue is limited color selection. I ordered Colorblends once and they are top notch with color choices.

The Costco bulbs are 12.79 a bag this year. They were 11.99 in recent years. The Costco by me just put the bulbs out for sale. I would say check back in 2-3 weeks when they put out more for sale. The 2nd wave will have more choices.


----------



## gm560

SJ Lawn said:


> @uts @gm560 Costco bulbs are very good quality. I have used them for a few years now. The only issue is limited color selection. I ordered Colorblends once and they are top notch with color choices.
> 
> The Costco bulbs are 12.79 a bag this year. They were 11.99 in recent years. The Costco by me just put the bulbs out for sale. I would say check back in 2-3 weeks when they put out more for sale. The 2nd wave will have more choices.


It really shows the power of Costco pricing. The same company. longfield gardens, is selling the tulips i bought at Costco on their own website for 72.5 cents per bulb. If you buy a pack of 100 or more you get special bulk pricing of 40 cents per bulb. Costco price was 25.5 cents per bulb.

The allium globemaster are $9.50 per bulb on the website $4.25 per at Costco.


----------



## nnnnnate

Thanks for posting these, I need to add more to my yard and will go check at costco in the next bit to see what they have available.


----------



## coreystooks

Just ordered 400 from colorblends today.


----------



## gm560

coreystooks said:


> Just ordered 400 from colorblends today.


What did you get? One of the blends?


----------



## coreystooks

@gm560 Got half Gentle Giants blend and half Sherbet blend. Had all Sherbet last year and looked great but the wife wanted more pink this year.


----------



## cavince79

Two on the left are Home Depot while the one on the right is from Tractor Supply.


----------

